# My Dad's Shop



## GreenTwin (Nov 5, 2021)

After my dad retired, he constructed an 11'x11' shop behind his house, and bought a lathe and mill.
Dad ran a machine shop for many years, and so he had already accumulated a lot of tooling.

Dad ended up building about 38 engines, mostly steam, before his death in 2006.
I was not really into machining during his engine building years, but I did marvel at the efficiency of his little shop (efficiency being 40 lbs of machine tools and equipment shoehorned into a 5 lb shop).

I had to relocate all of it in 2006, and I used gallon baggies (hundreds of them), and many many storage boxes, to move it all.
Each baggie was labeled as to which wall or shelf the items were located on.
I started to put it all back in my shop exactly as it was in dad's shop, and considered hardwood walls, but then it became more of a shrine, and not a machine shop, so I put it in my way, and gave up on making it museum-like.

Dad's shop was always pretty clean, with very little swarf in sight, and so I assumed that machining was a clean affair.
Boy was I wrong about that.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 5, 2021)

A few more photos.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 5, 2021)

This was dad's escape from the world I guess.
Nice little machinist's man-cave (person-cave I guess is politically correct speak).

He had a nice commercial air compressor under the lathe (220V), and a 12" diameter, 36" long air tank under the table to the left of the lathe.

The Scientific American engine seen on the table was his last engine, and that is the state he left it in.
I was able to make a flywheel for it from bar-stock cast iron, but I need to cast a grey iron flywheel for it, which I think would look better than the one I made.

.


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 5, 2021)

Between your Dad and You, a shop was created where everything has a place and no places are wasted. I commend your attempt to memorialize your Dad's efforts, but I also have faced the task of keeping memories with updates to my ways.

What is interesting to me is looking backward and trying to understand the logic and life events that resulted in additions to the collection and its organization.

Enjoy what he gave you and enjoy working there.

--ShopShoe


----------



## dnalot (Nov 5, 2021)

Imagen how much more he could have crammed in if his clock had been smaller. 

Mark T


----------



## Zeb (Nov 5, 2021)

That's awesome. Love the tools over wood paneling (instead of pegboard). I've been wanting to get my shop paneled like that.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 5, 2021)

Dad worked for the family hardwood lumber company for most of his life, and most of his stuff including his house had hardwood paneling.
So much hardwood paneling that to this day I can't stand to see hardwood paneling.
I have to have sheetrock with paint LOL.

I am not sure what happened to that clock.
I must have it somewhere, but I recall purchasing another one for my casting work, so who knows where it is.

I still have custom tooling that dad made, and I have no idea what it does.
I did figure out some of it though, such as the custom double j-hook bender, when I found one of the hooks.

.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 5, 2021)

Dad was a dyed in the wool "do-it-yourselfer", and if he stated he was going to build something, regardless of how farfetched it sounded, you better expect that something would emerge from the shop at some point.

Here is dad's scratch-built 50 foot houseboat that he used on the Mississippi River.
It had a Detroit Diesel 671 in it, which while slightly leaky, was a most robust and reliable engine that never let him down.

He took this boat up the Mississippi River, across the Ohio River to the Tenessee river, over to the Tombigbee, down the Tombigbee to Pensacola, and then out into the Gulf of Mexico.
Not sure how many miles that is, but suffice it to say a lot.

This boat started with a stack of sheet metal, and a stack of hardwood lumber (paneling is pecky cypress).


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 5, 2021)

More houseboat photos.
This boat had a bathtub, hot and cold water, etc.
The bathtub was at my mother's insistence.

Most everything was custom built, including the steering wheel.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 5, 2021)

More boat photos.
This boat was a floating house basically, and was most comfortable to travel on, even for extended periods of time.

The sofa was a pull-out double bed.

The beds in the back were trundle beds, and the bottom pulled out to create two beds.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 5, 2021)

I spent a lot of time on this boat growing up.
It was our home away from home.

I learned to navigate the Mississippi River, and I navigated at night through the significant barge/towboat traffic, and dodging the rock dikes.
It was second nature then, but as I look back and think about it, I think "wow, that was tricky stuff".


----------



## SmithDoor (Nov 6, 2021)

Looks great 
He looks happy 

I am putting in a 10x10 shop in my backyard. It has R13 in walls and ceiling is R26. 

Dave 




GreenTwin said:


> A few more photos.
> 
> View attachment 130665
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Guy (Nov 6, 2021)

Some people are just exceptional at everything they do and your dad was obviously one of those people I am in awe of his achievements.
I have just built a similar shop in my back yard and installed my first lathe still a lot of work to do but i will be using your pics as a type of template to advance the project.
Thanks for your post
John


----------



## teeleevs (Nov 6, 2021)

So many great memories. I have come to the conclusion that if I don't write my memories no one else will, I still have about 40 years to go. 
Ted from down under


----------



## lennardhme (Nov 6, 2021)

A great trip & post.
thanks Green Twin,
Lennard


----------



## SmithDoor (Nov 6, 2021)

My new hobby shop was storage shed. I wife got new car and move my metal working tool out.

The storage building was kit from Home Depot in 2012. I have stage 4 colan cancer since 2009 building the shed. Now I am covering to a shop with cancer. It does slow my work down.

Dave



Old Guy said:


> Some people are just exceptional at everything they do and your dad was obviously one of those people I am in awe of his achievements.
> I have just built a similar shop in my back yard and installed my first lathe still a lot of work to do but i will be using your pics as a type of template to advance the project.
> Thanks for your post
> John


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 6, 2021)

SmithDoor said:


> The storage building was kit from Home Depot in 2012. I have stage 4 colan cancer since 2009 building the shed. Now I am covering to a shop with cancer. It does slow my work down.


Best of luck to you Dave.
I never take a day for granted, and basically assume that every day may be my last day, so I try to live every day to the fullest.
We are still in testing with my wife, and don't know the full extent of her cancer yet, so we have to wait and see.
One day at a time as they say.
I admire those who trudge on in life regardless of cancer or anything else.
Hats off to the strong among us like yourself.
I have nothing but admiration for your fortitude.
.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 6, 2021)

John, Ted, Lennard-

Thanks for the kind words.
When I was growing up, I always assumed that everyone's dad did things just like my dad did, and so it all seemed normal.

After growing up and looking back, and especially after moving dad's shop and getting it set up again, and attempting to made a steam engine, I realized the extent of my dad's talents.
Dad's engines were free-lanced, and quickly built; definitely not museum pieces, but the quantity of his work as a whole is not something I often see.
Dad built a full sized Stanley Steamer replica auto, two full sized Roper replica steam bicycles, 30 something model steam engines, 3 hot air engines, etc. all in a 11'x11' shop, with an attached open carport sometimes used.

Dad's shop certainly adhered to the basic kitchen design triangle, which was just the right amount of space between the sink, stove and refrigerator.
In dad's case, I guess it was his lathe, mill, and finishing/assembly area.

Dad previously had a large shop at the family lumber company, perhaps 6,000 sq.ft., with lathes 20 feet long, some impressive equipment of all types, and an overhead rolling beam crane for the entire space.
When dad retired (the second time), he sold everything in his large shop, and bought new equipment for his home 11'x11' shop (I think he retained a lot of his tooling though).

When I moved his equipment, I ended up using 1/2 of a two car garage, which is about 12.5'x12.5'.
When I decided to get into foundry work, I put in a pattern making wood shop on the other half of the 2-car garage, much to my wife's dismay.

The things that were stored in the original 2-car garage had to go somewhere, so I ended up having to buy a portable building, which also serves as a foundry storage space.

But there is something to be said for a compact shop and the efficiency that comes with it.
A small space is easy to heat and cool, and not much area to have to clean up.
Everything is within easy reach.

I am lucky I have a wife who accommodates (tolerates) my hobbies.
I was at a steam show one time, and a man I was talking with observed my wife sitting across the room patiently waiting as I observed every detail on every steam engine in the room.
He said "You have a really good wife !", and I said "Yes I know; I am lucky".

I like the model building hobby, and like the foundry side of engine building even more.
Casting your own engine parts in gray iron is just the cat's meow in my opinion.
One is no longer limited to the available casting kits, but instead one can pretty much create any engine that can be imagined.
I do like the engines with low parts counts and a certain degree of simplicity, just from a practical/time standpoint.

.


----------



## portlandron (Nov 6, 2021)

What a great tribute to your Dad!
I did not move my dads shop but have many of his tools and think of him every time I use one.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 6, 2021)

portlandron said:


> What a great tribute to your Dad!
> I did not move my dads shop but have many of his tools and think of him every time I use one.


Thanks.
Dad and I were not as close as I would have liked.
Our age difference was significant, and he was definitely a do-it-yourselfer, which often meant that he liked to work when nobody was around to distract him.

We did have some great discussions in his drawing room where he made hand-drawn (on vellum) sketches/drawings for everything he built.
I never knew what he would sketch up and build next.

He did mention once that he considered adding a foundry, but did not have room at his home shop.
No doubt he would have cast some great model engines.

I always thought that machining must be relatively easy, since dad made so many engines so quickly, and with apparent ease.
It was a real wake-up call when I tried to make my first engine parts, and realized that there is far more to it than dad made it appear.

I have finally learned quite a bit about machining, and the main things that I overlooked when I began trying to machine in 2007 was using a very rigid machine/setup, and using a methodical and carefully planned approach to machining engine parts.

.


----------



## SmithDoor (Nov 6, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your wife. 
I wish you and your wife all the best.

Dave 



GreenTwin said:


> Best of luck to you Dave.
> I never take a day for granted, and basically assume that every day may be my last day, so I try to live every day to the fullest.
> We are still in testing with my wife, and don't know the full extent of her cancer yet, so we have to wait and see.
> One day at a time as they say.
> ...


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 7, 2021)

Dave-

Thanks much for the kind words.
We are going to remain optimistic.
They have some pretty good treatment options these days, and we are grateful for that.

Best of luck to you too !

Pat J
.


----------



## David Shealey (Nov 7, 2021)

Your dad was really talented, and blessed with a great work ethic.  That houseboat itself would be a lifetime achievement for many, unthinkable for most.
Just the raw stock in those racks and bins is worth a small fortune these days! Great tribute to him keeping your shop nearly the same as he had it! Glad you are keeping his dreams alive.  So many of us grow up knowing our Dads were good at something, but most do not continue in their footsteps, and later realize just how good they were.

My dad had a small shop with lathe and mill, but I had no room to get it when he passed.  I now have plenty of space, so had to build up my shop from scratch.  I did inherit a Stuart Twin Launch kit he barely started before he passed.  Took a few years, but I finally got around to finishing it for him. A thread here:





						Another Stuart Twin Launch build started.
					

My dad got a Stuart Twin Launch kit as a retirement gift when he retired in 1980.  He put together a small shop over a couple years, and barely started the work on this, but he passed away in 1984.  I got the kit about 4 years ago planning to finish it one day.   Well, I have now started on it...




					www.homemodelenginemachinist.com


----------



## ajoeiam (Nov 7, 2021)

GreenTwin said:


> John, Ted, Lennard-
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.
> When I was growing up, I always assumed that everyone's dad did things just like my dad did, and so it all seemed normal.
> ...



My wife has developed her needlework hobbies. 
So when she is along and I get to yakking - - - - well she is enjoying herself. 
(Her yarn stash is almost growing on a nova level - - - - wow!)


----------



## a41capt (Nov 7, 2021)

That large can of Kasenit is something to hang on to!


----------



## SmithDoor (Nov 7, 2021)

I agree
We need a homemade Kasenit recipe 

Dave 



a41capt said:


> That large can of Kasenit is something to hang on to!


----------



## mike-oz (Nov 8, 2021)

Thanks GreenTwin really enjoyed looking at the photos and reading your comments.
Sadly in this electronic google world much of the hands on, making your own tools, thinking it out for yourself,  skill is being lost.
At just 8 years old I started building balsa wood planes and stuff. I have done it on and off (in between raising 4 girls and making a living) for over 66 years.
I am now 74 and only in recent years have indulged in lathes, mills, building steam engines and model boats.
I am still learning new things and will continue to do so, as your Dad obviously did.
My message to anyone who will listen out there is; never stop learning, and use your hands as our creator intended!
All the best
Mike. Tasmania, Australia


----------



## a41capt (Nov 8, 2021)

SmithDoor said:


> I agree
> We need a homemade Kasenit recipe
> 
> Dave


I have a small can left. I use it for surface hardening flintlock frizzens. When it’s gone I’ll have to find an alternative.

John W


----------



## SmithDoor (Nov 8, 2021)

I am in same boat I can that use .
I hope to find a formula that  I can find from local suppliers.

Dave 



a41capt said:


> I have a small can left. I use it for surface hardening flintlock frizzens. When it’s gone I’ll have to find an alternative.
> 
> John W


----------



## Richard Hed (Nov 9, 2021)

mike-oz said:


> Thanks GreenTwin really enjoyed looking at the photos and reading your comments.
> Sadly in this electronic google world much of the hands on, making your own tools, thinking it out for yourself,  skill is being lost.
> At just 8 years old I started building balsa wood planes and stuff. I have done it on and off (in between raising 4 girls and making a living) for over 66 years.
> I am now 74 and only in recent years have indulged in lathes, mills, building steam engines and model boats.
> ...


Van Diemens Land?


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

David Shealey said:


> Your dad was really talented, and blessed with a great work ethic.  That houseboat itself would be a lifetime achievement for many, unthinkable for most.
> Just the raw stock in those racks and bins is worth a small fortune these days! Great tribute to him keeping your shop nearly the same as he had it! Glad you are keeping his dreams alive.  So many of us grow up knowing our Dads were good at something, but most do not continue in their footsteps, and later realize just how good they were.
> 
> My dad had a small shop with lathe and mill, but I had no room to get it when he passed.  I now have plenty of space, so had to build up my shop from scratch.  I did inherit a Stuart Twin Launch kit he barely started before he passed.  Took a few years, but I finally got around to finishing it for him. A thread here:
> ...


David-
Thanks for the thoughtful words.
I looked at your great Stuart Twin Launch build thread.
Lots of good information there.
I have not used the tapered hubs yet, but I have a feeling I may end up using those before it is all said and done.
Great shop and shop equipment !  Most impressive.

Edit:
And great Solidworks models.
I learned Solidworks in 2012, and basically used the green twin osciallator design as a way to learn 3D modeling.

Dad could build things like an Energizer Bunny.
From the teaching and documentation side, he preferred to focus on the builds, and keep everything else minimal.

I did not want to lose the design work that he did, and the build work when he used existing drawings by others, but was unsure exactly where to ever start reverse engineering it all.
Dad's hand-drawings on vellum contained just enough information to work out the basic dimensions and functional geometry of an engine.

My first attempt to fully document one of dad's engines (I think it was in 2008) (photo of engine below) was a comical affair.
I took the engine apart, and measured every piece and hole using digital vernier calipers.
I was well versed with 2D drawings using AutoCad, and so I drew up a set.
After moving the sketches for the mating pieces over each other, I realized that none of the hole patterns matched up.

The drawing set was completely usable, and the measurements with the calipers were both inaccurate, and random, ie: a hole may have been measured at 0.249867" instead of a nomimal 0.25" (yes, I was totally clueless about engine design and measurements for engines).
This was an extremely frustrating attempt/total failure creating engine drawings.








I was then faced with the task of reassembling the engine, and had to learn how engines were correctly assembled and aligned.
I did get the engine assembled correctly, by carefully installing one item at a time, starting with the crankshaft, making sure every part moved easily, but without excess clearance.

.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

a41capt said:


> That large can of Kasenit is something to hang on to!


I have never used it, and like many things on dad's shelf, I don't know how to use it.
I guess get a part hot, and then dunk it into the Kasenit, and don't breath the fumes.

I still have much to learn, but have been focusing on the foundry side of things, and making castings in gray iron, so not really using bar stock and steel.
Is steel the only thing that can be used with the Kasenit?

.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

mike-oz said:


> Thanks GreenTwin really enjoyed looking at the photos and reading your comments.
> Sadly in this electronic google world much of the hands on, making your own tools, thinking it out for yourself,  skill is being lost.
> At just 8 years old I started building balsa wood planes and stuff. I have done it on and off (in between raising 4 girls and making a living) for over 66 years.
> I am now 74 and only in recent years have indulged in lathes, mills, building steam engines and model boats.
> ...


I must agree, young people are not building things like they use to.
We made crystal radios, all sorts of electro-mechanical gizmos, model airplanes (which had a half life of about 1 day after they were finished), model rockets, mini-bikes, scooters made from a 2x4 with roller skate wheels, you name it.

The balsa that was in those early airplane kits was really featherweight.
You can't even buy that quality balsa anymore.

I am scheming to make a Trawler, and debating on the size, but perhaps something between 36" and 72" long.
I have not made a model boat yet, but would really like to make a model Frisco Standard gas engine to put in it.

I have the Frisco Standar about designed.

I am a poster child for learning how to machine and design engines, and make castings, late in life.
I learned it all starting in earnest in about 2009.

Some Frisco Standard screen captures below.
Patterns will be 3D printed, and the parts cast in gray iron.



























JasonB (the prolific builder from the UK) figured out the helical gear design for me; I was stumpted on that to say the least.
I did not realize you could have two helical gears the same diameter, with teeth angles that give a 2:1 ratio.
Somehow I thought the gear diameters had to be 2:1, but they can actually be the same diameter (I still don't quite understand it exactly).

These gears will be cast in gray iron, and with resin-bound sand, I think I can cast them accurately enough so that they can be used without machining them, other than the hole for the shaft.
I intend to let the resin-sand harden fully, then heat the mold enough to get the 3D gear print hot enough to become flexible enough to carefully removed from the mold.  I am not going let the plastic get molten, else it will imbed in the sand.

With ceramic mold wash, the finish should be bright and shiny, with no sand grain imprint in the castings.
The resin-bound sand is quite accurate, and this method will produce an exact copy of the gears, since it is much like the lost wax method, but far easier and simpler than lost wax.
The ceramic mold coat mimics what would be used in the lost wax process, and produces an excellent grain-free surface finish.

And the entire helical gear machining process is sidestepped by casting the gears.
No special cutters needed since there is no machining, and the gears can be 3D printed in any size, to any scale, without having to adhere to standard gear cutter sizes.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

Here are some photos of dad's multitude of engines/car/steam bikes that he built.
He started I think with the extremely simple wobbler that had the wood frame, and built ever-increasingly complex engines as he learned.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

Some larger photos, starting with the initial simple builds.
I have roughly catagorized dad's engines into six categories; not scientific, but just to illustrate the progression of his models/engines.

This is Level 01.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

This was what I consider dad's Level 02 engine builds.

The drawings for the Frisby were published by someone else in Live Steam.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

Level 3 started getting more complex..


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

Level 4 became sort of a game of pick a more challenging engine design and find out if it can be built.

All of the engines that dad built run very well.

Some were given away as gifts.
Some were retained by other family members.
I still have perhaps 16 of them.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

Level 5 was a game between my dad and Tom Lindsay who ran Lindsay books.
Tom would send dad a book with engravings of an engine in it, and say "I bet you can't build this one".
Sort of the proverbial "throw-down challenge".

Dad would build two engines, and mail one of them to Tom Lindsay, with some sort of response like "Is this all you got?".


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

Level 6 was a venture into full sized engines/auto/steam bicycles.

The steam auto was featured in one of Lindsay's books, as was the Roper steam bicycle.

Dad built a Roper replica, and a buddy of his had to have it, so he built a second Roper Replica (I think the first one looked better in my opinion).

Everything was scratch built, including the gears in the auto differential.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

And dad built three hot air engines, from various published designs.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

As I mentioned previously, none of dad's engines were museum-grade, but it was a casual hobby for him, and he was in it for the fun of it.
There is no denying that dad had a blast riding his steam bikes, and his steam auto, at the various engine shows.

Dad's machining was very good on every engine, and they ran perfectly, but dad was a machinist for many years, doing repairs for the family lumber company.

One thing you could say about dad is that if he started a design, he would finish it, and in the end it would run well.
There is something to be said for finishing every engine you ever start.

I have made a number of practice engine pieces (most of them ruined when nearing completion), but only one complete engine (see photos below), and I must say it is quite a challenge to make an engine from scratch, and even more challenging to document it in 2D/3D.

This is my one and only engine to date, but I have so many in the design stage.
Unfortunately I am still a working stiff, and may remain that way for quite some time, baring a stroke-out or something like that.

Every machining step had to be made up in my head, and the majority of the machining steps were a first for me.
This engine basically picked up where my dad left off, but with the parts cast in 356 aluminum, and the flywheel cast in gray iron, in the backyard foundry.
It is a rather difficult task to come in behind someone who had built 38 engines, especially if you don't know how to build an engine, which was the case for me when I began this engine in 2012.
It was a steep learning curve to say the least.


----------



## David Shealey (Nov 9, 2021)

GreenTwin said:


> Here are some photos of dad's multitude of engines/car/steam bikes that he built.
> He started I think with the extremely simple wobbler that had the wood frame, and built ever-increasingly complex engines as he learned.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130803





GreenTwin said:


> I must agree, young people are not building things like they use to.
> We made crystal radios, all sorts of electro-mechanical gizmos, model airplanes (which had a half life of about 1 day after they were finished), model rockets, mini-bikes, scooters made from a 2x4 with roller skate wheels, you name it.
> 
> The balsa that was in those early airplane kits was really featherweight.
> ...





GreenTwin said:


> Here are some photos of dad's multitude of engines/car/steam bikes that he built.
> He started I think with the extremely simple wobbler that had the wood frame, and built ever-increasingly complex engines as he learned.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130803


WOW!  That is an extremely impressive "resume" of your Dad's work!  Do you still have those? Would make a nice museum display!


----------



## David Shealey (Nov 9, 2021)

GreenTwin said:


> This is my one and only engine to date, but I have so many in the design stage.
> Unfortunately I am still a working stiff, and may remain that way for quite some time, baring a stroke-out or something like that.
> 
> Every machining step had to be made up in my head, and the majority of the machining steps were a first for me.
> ...


That is a gorgeous work for a first one!  Curiosity makes me ask: What is that white assembly in the background of the second picture?


----------



## David Shealey (Nov 9, 2021)

GreenTwin said:


> View attachment 130832


I have never seen one like that before.  Imagining how it works, "Vane" type oscillator. sure would like to see plans for it. Do you know what it is called?


----------



## David Shealey (Nov 9, 2021)

GreenTwin said:


> View attachment 130801


I have the same 3D printer!  Great choice.  I added the MMU2 to mine, can print 5 different colors/materials. Colors easy, different materials can be a bit tricky.
I am a retired machine design engineer, but never heard of different ratio's with the same diameter gears!  I will have to check that out.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

David Shealey said:


> WOW!  That is an extremely impressive "resume" of your Dad's work!  Do you still have those? Would make a nice museum display!


I still have 16 of them and access to 2 that other family members have, so I can take 18 to shows.
It makes for a pretty nice display, and I run them all on (except the hot air engines) on compressed air.

Here is a display table I had at the Soule museum in Meridian Mississipi in 2017.
I have accumulated a few more, such as a Cretors No.1 and 2, and the castings for a No.6.
This dispplay is in the foundry where all of the Soule Speedy Twins were cast.
You can see the large cupola in the background.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

David Shealey said:


> That is a gorgeous work for a first one!  Curiosity makes me ask: What is that white assembly in the background of the second picture?


I guess you are talking about the linear plastic bag dispenser.
It has narrow and wide continuous tubes on it, and to cover a roll of drawings, you just pull off a length, cut it off, and tie a knot on the ends.
I have been in the engineering business for 36 years, which is one of the reasons I went with Solidworks, since there were some projects that needed that level of 3D coordination.
.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

David Shealey said:


> I have never seen one like that before.  Imagining how it works, "Vane" type oscillator. sure would like to see plans for it. Do you know what it is called?


That is the Robertson Semi-Rotary.
Two square cylinders, each single-acting, in a horseshoe arrangement.
Dad made it from a couple of engravings published in a Lindsay book.
This was one of those engines that Tom Lindsay said to my dad "I bet you can't build one of these!".
Dad promptly built two of them, and returned one to Lindsay (the one below).

Below are my dad's sketches/drawings for the Roberston.
A bit rough, but effective.
You can see from the cutting oil that he probably had them out in the shop, using them to build the two he made.







I started toying around with this engine in 3D, but have not gotten very far with it.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

Here is my 3D attempt at the Roberstson Semi-Rotary.
I tried to keep the parts for this model at an accurate scale.
My dad's Roberston was free-lanced, like many of his engines, and so did not adhere very well to scale.
I generally insert an engraving of an old engine into AutoCad, draw a grid over it, and then draw the sketches for one part at a time, which I then import into Solidworks (this is what I did to create the green twin using only 3 photos of the original engine).


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

David Shealey said:


> I have the same 3D printer!  Great choice.  I added the MMU2 to mine, can print 5 different colors/materials. Colors easy, different materials can be a bit tricky.
> I am a retired machine design engineer, but never heard of different ratio's with the same diameter gears!  I will have to check that out.


I researched it online, and so far I can't find any reference to it, even from some very notable helical gear manufacturers who have a great deal of information on their websites.
As I recall, the gear manufacturers sell helical gears at 90 degrees with a 2:1 ratio, but one gear is twice the size of the other.
I assumed that the gears had to be 2:1 in size in order to get the 2:1 ratio, but looking at old photos of Frisco Standard engines, it appeared that the gears driving the vertical shaft were the same diameter.

Luckily my buddies across the pond (many thanks to JasonB) showed me how a 2:1 ratio can be achieve using two helical gears of the same diameter.  It is rather tricky to model in 3D, and while the angles are close to 30 and 60 degrees on the teeth, the angles are not exactly 30 and 60 degrees, for reasons that I still don't fully understand.

JasonB and friend have it in a spreadsheet, which is how the exact angles are obtained.

The two helical gears that I 3D printed are from JasonB, and they mesh and operate flawlessly, and give the 2:1 speed ratio.
For those who make their own gears, as I understand it no special cutter is needed, a standard cutter will work fine.
I am going to cast mine.






.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

David Shealey said:


> I have the same 3D printer!  Great choice.  I added the MMU2 to mine, can print 5 different colors/materials. Colors easy, different materials can be a bit tricky.
> I am a retired machine design engineer, but never heard of different ratio's with the same diameter gears!  I will have to check that out.


I like the Prusa, but I wish the bed was about twice as big.
I end up having to piece patterns together from multiple prints.
The Prusa is not perfect, but for the price break it is ok.

Here are the patterns I printed for a Dake.
My models tendo to be on the grand scale as far as model sizes go, which really helps me to see and machine engines.

The Dake I think was derived from a Roots design (it would appear that way when comparing the Dake patent drawings with the 20 years previous and almost identical Roots engine).

The Dake is a two piston engine in a common cylinder (chamber).
The pistons are flat, and one rides inside the other.

The porting for this engine is genius, and this is where Dake improved on the Roots design.
The basic design is Roots though.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 9, 2021)

I was 3D printing a part one time, and ran out of filament, so I just fed another roll into the carriage, which happened to be a different color.

So I discovered how to do multi-color with a standard Prusa.

This was a piece that started out as a belt buckle, but then got rather oversized.
It was something to cast during the pandemic/shutdown, and was just a quick sketch I threw together in AutoCad, and then imported into Solidworks.

They came out of the mold clean and bright, just as is seen in the video.
Cleaning off the sand after casting required only a light brushing with a dry paintbrush.
I think I buffed the top one in the last photo a bit.
Cast in gray iron.
This was fun, and gave me something to cast when all the foundry and engine shows were shut down (many still are shut down).

Two heavy for a belt buckle, unless you are a serious boss of a belt wearer (some folks are).


----------



## Chiptosser (Nov 10, 2021)

Very nice work that your father did!   Did he show any of his work at NAMES? 
I am very interested in the Standard, I will be following you on that.
That's a mighty large printed model, Nice,Nice!


----------



## awake (Nov 10, 2021)

GreenTwin said:


> I have never used it, and like many things on dad's shelf, I don't know how to use it.
> I guess get a part hot, and then dunk it into the Kasenit, and don't breath the fumes.
> 
> I still have much to learn, but have been focusing on the foundry side of things, and making castings in gray iron, so not really using bar stock and steel.
> ...



Yes, steel only. The basic procedure is to heat the part dull red hot, coat well with Kasenit, reheat to bright cherry red, quench. Alternately, you can make a container to hold the part with Kasenite packed around it and heat the whole thing up to the quench point, then quench.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 10, 2021)

Dad never displayed any of his engines at NAMES.
I have discussed with several people about displaying my dad's engines (at least displaying the engines that I still retain, about 18 of them) at NAMES.

One of the people I was discussing this with actually attended NAMES after the discussion, and when he returned, he said "Your dad's engines are not on the NAMES level".

I attended NAMES for the first and only time in 2019, and my friend was right in that generally the engines that are displayed at NAMES are museum-grade level, or above, and I consider many of them masterpieces, such as Rich's Monitor.

My dad's hobby was a casual one, basically to give him something to do after retirement.
Dad used a freelance approach to building models, and his drawings/sketches contained just enough information to get the geometry worked out, and to produce a functioning engine.
Often dad only had one or two engravings to go by, and he had to figure out how it all worked, and get the valve gear timing in the ballpark, which is no easy feat.

Some criticisms of my dad's work that I have seen on forums have been "He was a by-the-seat-of-the-pants designer", and this is absolutely true.
As I have stated before, there is no right or wrong way to build a model engine (many would disagree with this statement).
The right way to build a model engine is to use a way that makes you happy.
Nobody should be in the model building business only with the intent of making others happy, but deriving no joy of their own from the process.

Generally speaking, model engines often seem to be build by machinists, tool and die makers, and others with the skill set required to understand and complete the tedious process of building an engine.
I am not a machinist; have never done tool-and-die work, had never done any foundry work prior to 2012, and had never built a complete engine prior to the first (and only) engine I have completed.

So I sort of break the typical model engine builder mold, but am perhaps a good example of demonstrating that many things can be learned and mastered regardless of one's background or current technical skills.
There is really no limits regarding what a person can learn, if one has the desire to learn.

I had a professor one time who had some great jokes, and one of his jokes was "Do you know what is the best way to finish writing a term paper?".
We all looked at him dumbfounded.  His response was, in a very loud voice "TO START THE TERM PAPER !!!!", while waving his hands wildly in the air.
And so it goes with model engine building.
The only way to learn engine building is to start with something simple, build it, master the steps, and then move on to a more challenging engine.
The key is to START, with the understanging that many mistakes will be made, and the frustration level at the beginning will be very high.

Dad's engines will never be featured in any model builder's hall of fame, but when taken as a group, they are an example of how you can build some fairly complex engines, and thoroughly enjoy doing so.

The level of work that someone seeks to attain is a personal thing, and everyone has their own motivations and objectives.
I don't judge others for their current level of work, but rather admire the learning road that they are traveling on, and and wonder how far they may go in the hobby.

Dad was criticized for his lack of rigourous design, but that was never his intent, and that is an artifical requirement for model engine building.  Dad did exactly what he set out to do, which was build a lot of functional model engines, and have a tremendous amount of fun doing so.

I prefer a making more exact replicas of old engines, and deep diving into the technical aspects of a design, to identify, document, and preserve the original design intent and function exactly, but that is just my approach, chosen because I prefer it that way, not because that is the only way to build engines.

If I displayed the remaining engines of my dad's at NAMES, it would be as a group, with some sort of disclaimer that it was dad's casual hobby, all for fun. 

While none of my dad's engines would be what I consider "great designs/builds" in the grand (NAMES) scheme of things, I find the span/breadth of dad's engine work to be interesting, and I think it serves as an illustration of what can be achieved on a hobby level, beginning with a very simple wobbler.

.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 10, 2021)

awake said:


> Yes, steel only. The basic procedure is to heat the part dull red hot, coat well with Kasenit, reheat to bright cherry red, quench. Alternately, you can make a container to hold the part with Kasenite packed around it and heat the whole thing up to the quench point, then quench.


Thanks for the info.
I appreciate it.
.


----------



## karlw144 (Nov 11, 2021)

GreenTwin said:


> Dad never displayed any of his engines at NAMES.
> I have discussed with several people about displaying my dad's engines (at least displaying the engines that I still retain, about 18 of them) at NAMES.
> 
> One of the people I was discussing this with actually attended NAMES after the discussion, and when he returned, he said "Your dad's engines are not on the NAMES level".
> ...


As a former board of directors member of the NAMES organization I would say this is exactly the type of collection that should be displayed. Engine building is a hobby and all levels of models should be displayed. The devil is in the details and all these engines run (most without any detail drawings) and the gloss could always be added later if that was what the builder wanted. Just my opinion. 
karl


----------



## David Shealey (Nov 11, 2021)

Your Dad's engines are awe inspiring, very nicely made showing a real talent in machining and assembling.  The real awe inspiring thing to me is the large amount of work done over a relatively short time in history!


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 11, 2021)

karlw144 said:


> As a former board of directors member of the NAMES organization I would say this is exactly the type of collection that should be displayed. Engine building is a hobby and all levels of models should be displayed. The devil is in the details and all these engines run (most without any detail drawings) and the gloss could always be added later if that was what the builder wanted. Just my opinion.
> karl


This is good to hear, and I agree with you that there are all levels, and they should all be displayed.
I have always learned from all the models, even the simple ones, and the simple models can display some very creative things.

More importantly, I think that for the hobby to survive, there needs to be support at all levels, because without support of the beginners, there is nobody in the pipeline to move up to the more advanced work.
I have tried to leave a paper trail of everything I do and discover, so that others may perhaps follow down the path of engine building one day.

So far I have posted complete pdf drawings (open source for non-commercial use) for the Dake, and Bernay steam engines.
Complete drawings for the green twin have been posted in Live Steam this year, and at some point I will post a pdf of those drawings as well.

I am working on a complete set of drawings for the Speedy Twin, and have about four sheets completed.
The Speedy Twin is a very complex and compact engine, and those drawings are not easy, nor is the 3D model.

I am very grateful for those who publish drawings for their builds, since everyone can learn from this information, and more importantly, the information is not lost over time, as is so often the case.

I will try to get back to NAMES one day, and I hope that show can continue in a post-COVID world.
I could bring my dad's remaining 18 engines, and my green twin, along with various other engines such as a Cretors No.1 and 2.
This remains a challenging year for me and my family on many fronts, and so it is one day at a time.

I could also put on a very good casting seminar.  They had a casting seminar in 2019, and it left much to be desired in my opinion.
Backyard casting has come a long way in the last 10 years, and many things are now possible on a hobby setting that were considered impossible (or too difficult for a backyard caster) not too many years ago.
A casting seminar needs to be comprehensive I think, and include manual pattern making, 3D modeling/3D printed patterns, molding, basic metalurgy, foundry equipment construction, and casting aluminum and gray iron.

Brass/bronze is sort of a special animal, and I leave that endeavor to others, although I have dabbled in.
The beauty of casting gray iron is that unlike brass, there are no zinc fumes to contend with, and no burnout of the zinc.
Aluminum 356 works well if you control the gassing.

Edit:  While my dad's engine's drawings were on the light side as far as being traditional details drawings, they do capture the geometry of the engines exactly, and that is what is critical for an engine to function well.
All of my dad's engines run flawlessly, but they they could be improved upon with a careful analysis of valve gear design and timing.
Dad generally ignored cutoff, and used a model engine style valve with a late cutoff, in lieu of an exact valve and cutoff design.
I prefer to design the valve and cutoff exactly as it was on the old engine I an trying to recreate, but that can be tricky to machine accurately with an engine that is at a small scale.

.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 11, 2021)

David Shealey said:


> Your Dad's engines are awe inspiring, very nicely made showing a real talent in machining and assembling.  The real awe inspiring thing to me is the large amount of work done over a relatively short time in history!


Thanks for the kind words.

There are trade-offs for everything in the world, and dad traded off detailed drawings and exact valve gear calculations for building speed and efficency.  And dad generally went for an overall look of a model, while sacrificing much of the exact details and fine finish of a given engine, which means many of his replica engines don't adhere to the originals very closely.

My preferece is to document old engines exactly as they were originally built (with 2D drawings), with valves and valve gear timing that matches the original engines.
This requires infinitely more time, but gives an accurate historical record of exactly how the old engines were designed, such as the Speedy Twin.  There are only a few original Speedy Twin drawings that still exist at the Soule foundry/manufacturing plant/museum, and I intend to recreate the entire set accurately, and have been working on that.

My desire has never been to build model engines per se, but rather to built exact miniature replicas of old engines, down to the last detail, and this includes a complete and exact reverse-engineering of the engine.
My ultimate goal is to be able to build small full-sized workshop engines (gas and steam) that are so accurate that if someone finds one 100 years from now, there will be no way to tell if it was constructed in 1890 or 2021.
The hobbyist now has access to the technology that will do this, both in design software and backyard foundry equipment.

.


----------



## ricuponwye (Oct 8, 2022)

Amazing tribute to your dad. Thank you so much. Follow that!


----------

